# Carbon Tech Cheetah



## X-ecutioner (Oct 27, 2004)

I was thinking about trying the Carbon Tech Cheetah arrows, and wondered if anyone had anything to say about them, good or bad. Also, I am curious as to how they stack up to the Gold Tip Ultralight Pro's and the CXL's. Thank You!


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

iv'e heard and read that their 5 or 6 grs per in. I don't know how they would hold up being that light!! A low poundage bow would have to shoot them, it say's light and durable and wouldn't hurt your bow to shoot cause of the lighter arrow but 6grs is 6grs!!!!! :thumbs_do


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a buddy that shoots them for 3D, he loves them. He shoots them with a unibushing, g nock, with 108 gr points, 3 in duravanes, they seem to hold up great, even when they get smacked in the target. I haven't tried the cheetas, but I shoot the Hippos and I love them, they shoot much better, and hold up better, than my CXL 250's ever did. Carbon Tech's are awesome!!!! Give them a try, and if you don't like them, look me up  

ch17


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

oh, and they are 6.4 gpi, not 5 or 6, dunno where he came up with that number


----------



## X-ecutioner (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Tom,

assumptions...
60 lbs draw weight, 29" draw length, hard 1 cam

carbon Tech Cheetah 3D 400 (6.4gpi)
28" shaft length, 12gr nock, 100gr point (no insert), 3x5grx3" DuraVanes
total arrow weight ~306gr (5.103gpp) 11.2% FOC

Gold Tip Ultra Lite Pro 400 (7.4 gpi)
28" shaft length, 2/12gr nock/pin, 100gr point (no insert), 3x5grx3" DuraVanes
total arrow weight ~336gr (5.51gpp) 10.0% FOC


You could increase draw weight to 61lbs with the Cheetah 3D 400s without dipping below 5 gpp and still be just slightly stiff spine-wise. With the Gold Tip ULP 400 you could increase draw weight to 65lbs be at 5.1gpp and be spined perfectly.


The Cheetah 3D 525 and the Gold Tip ULP 500 are closer in weight..6.1gpi and 6.3gpi


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

I used the Hunter Shaft 45/70 and they are great arrows. I would add uni-bushings to protect the end of the shaft. I switch to X-Cutters for an advantage, but my father and brother still use them. They are great and spine good. I have not had any trouble with them when I was using them.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I have used the Carbon Tech Cheetah Hunter 55/80 for the hunting the last few years. 396 grains at 29" with a 100 grain point. Most durable shafts I have ever used, and they shoot great!!! I may step it up a notch and go to one of Carbon tech's upper end arrows this year like the Whitetail XP.


----------



## KaRaYzEE (May 31, 2005)

if you do have a lower lb bow than definatly the cheetahs are a good choice


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm shooting the 525 Carbon Tech Cheetah's for 3D becasue for my draw length and 55 lbs draw weight they gave the best spine match and fastest speed according to TAP software. They are holding up great so far, but it does seem to me that Gold Tip have a smoother finish.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

*Love them!!*

I shoot the Cheetah Hunter 45/70's for 3D. 
60lbs. 29.75" arrow with Redline Unbushiings and g nocks, 80 grain PDP glue-in point and 2" blazer vanes. 
Total arrow weight 325 grains
281 fps out of my UltraTec

The Cheetah's are the most durable arrow that I've ever shot. Much more durable than the Goldtip Ultralight 400's that I tried earlier this year.
I've only broke one; that was on a 42 yard alligator, down a steep hill, off of a platform. I hit low into a rock pile and broke the end of the shaft about 1" above the point.

One of my shooting buddies shoots the Cheetah 3D 525 with the Pin nock system. He really likes his Cheetah's also.

Take a look at their website and the shaft selector:
http://www.carbontecharrows.com/ 

slinger


BTW, they're cheaper at Lancaster's or Mountain Archery.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WilliamsTD said:


> They are holding up great so far, but it does seem to me that Gold Tip have a smoother finish.



No way CT are the pull better than any carbon I have ever shot into any target....3D and field. Everyone that pulls my arrows say the same thing. The finish on the CT's is great, in fact it is the only difference between them and the GT's.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I shoot CT Cheetahs. And they are fast. I shoot a 03 Cybertec, 57 pounds, 26.5 inch draw, 3 inch duravanes, 75 grain points. They shoot extremely well. They hold up well, too. I also use them on real deer and hogs. :teeth:


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

best carbon aarow on the market.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

phatbowman1 said:


> best carbon aarow on the market.


 :thumbs_upWhat he said
I have been shooting them for over a year out of my AR-34 set at 70 lb. Never have had a problem. Great durability and super fast


----------



## X-ecutioner (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks again for all of the information. I am definitely going to give them a try. I'll probably order them tomorrow!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

I just tried them this weekend for the first time. I bought the Cheetah 45/70 hunters. One exploded on impact in a bag target the first few times I shot it. It broke midways down. Almost in equal parts. To say the least I was not impressed. Maybe just a fluke, but first impression lasts. What if that had been a deer?


----------



## mnhoyt3d (Jun 6, 2005)

Carbon tech,are the best arrows,that I have ever shot.
I started shooting Carbon tech,two months ago.
I started with the Whitetail hunter 40/65 7.9gpi,
nice............But ,I wanted more speed :wink: 

So I picked up some Cheetahs 6.4gpi :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: 

Wow ,they shoot so fast and flat  

fist thing I noticed ,i was shooting 1 inch high at 20 yards

The rest of my pins are 5 yards off 30yard is now 35
40yard is now 45
50 yard is now 55

the twenty feet per second that i gained ,was not free.....
a bow that much faster ......takes more attention to form :embarasse


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

I just finished some CT Cheetah's. ~28" on a Freedom Pro 70#. 31"DL. 284FPS. I had to use the 125 Turbine Tips to get to 352gr. I fletched straight with 1.75" vanes as recommended by 2XJ Enterprises. I shot inside to paper tune and the arrows went through my target, a 3/4" piect of plywood and hit the concrete wall of my basement hard enough to knock the point and insert out of the arrow. Not damage whatso ever. I actually weighed them at 6.7 GPI but my scale may be off to explain the 0.3gr delta. I gained 6-8 FPS with the CT's and at this speed I agree that your form has to be right on to keep tight groups. No free lunch is there? Hope these Turbine Tips pan out. I will have to try them on a slower inside bow to see if they are more accurate.


----------

